# Micarta



## blake7676 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm looking for some micarta for a call. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Tclem (Apr 18, 2014)

If you post in " want to buy" you may get more help. Not everyone looks at the game call thread


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 18, 2014)

blake7676 said:


> I'm looking for some micarta for a call. Can anyone help me out?


I have stuff cut but haven't done the pour yet. What is your preferred size and color ?


----------



## blake7676 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hobbit do you make your own micarta?


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 18, 2014)

YES


----------



## blake7676 (Apr 18, 2014)

Looking for a 1.5 x 12. What material do you use for your micarta and what do you charge?


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 19, 2014)

I use different materials from cloth, jeans, etc.. I don't have any canvas right now. I use several different resins west system, bondo and was getting ready to try some alumalite. Cost just depends on material use which is different as I stated. Anything I do on W.B. is usually reasonable. Are you looking for something in piticular. Needing a color or pattern ?


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Apr 19, 2014)

Hobbit. I'd also be interested in some of your micarta. I like to see some pics of patterns and colors of it's not to much trouble.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 19, 2014)

This is what I have right now. I prefer to do the poor then offer what I have. I'll do several styles.


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Apr 19, 2014)

Can you mix colors, do something like dymondwood.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 19, 2014)

jwtcustomgamecalls said:


> Can you mix colors, do something like dymondwood.


Yeah , sure , they are in groups the way their cut so I can organize it before I pour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 19, 2014)

Lowell I learn more about how resourceful you are all the time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Apr 19, 2014)

Awesome. When you pour some again let me know. I defiantly would be interested in getting some. Pm me some prices please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blake7676 (Apr 20, 2014)

Well when you pour some up let me know. I would be in for any patern or material.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 20, 2014)

Ok Guys, I picked up some burlap today at a good price. I'm also going to try and find some canvas and pick up the resin this week and you can look for around the end of the month when I post some photos and the price once I get it figured out.


----------

